# Free line shrimp locations? New to Pensacola



## Dre0081 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hey Team, 

I'm new to the area and am looking for some areas where I can go free line some live shrimp. I'm in the Perdido area but am willing to drive to sugested locations. Thank you.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

You're not very far from Sams in Orange Beach and Chris V is pretty much dialed in on all the fishing around that area and he will get you started off in the right direction. Stopping at the shop to talk is probably better than PM and posts.


----------

